# Bacteria/Mold Testing Kit For Lotions



## saj2004 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone!  This is my first post here.  It seems like a great community here, so I am pretty excited to contribute!  

Anyway, I have been making lotions for a bit now.  I always used a broad spectrum preservative in them to ensure that no mold or bacteria ever grew.  And while I have not run into any trouble thus far with mold or anything, I want to be able to test them.  I know there are labs out there that do testing (lots of other good forum posts regarding labs out there), however, I was wondering if anyone has any links to home tests that you can do?  I saw Snowdrift had one, but it looks like no longer available since they are going out of business.  I tried searching around the forum for other kits, but did not come up with much.  

Thanks!


----------



## judymoody (Jan 9, 2012)

I have seen this service recommended as reliable and reasonable in cost.

http://www.sagescript.com/microbiologyservices.htm


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmm. You could probably do your own testing if you researched the FDA requirements and bought a telescope and some petri dishes. Maybe not really feasible for an average joe, but maybe so if you're nosey about biology.


----------



## dieSpinne (Jan 10, 2012)

bettacreek said:
			
		

> Hmm. You could probably do your own testing if you researched the FDA requirements and bought a *microscope* and some petri dishes. Maybe not really feasible for an average joe, but maybe so if you're nosey about biology.



FTFY


----------



## saj2004 (Jan 10, 2012)

bettacreek said:
			
		

> Hmm. You could probably do your own testing if you researched the FDA requirements and bought a telescope and some petri dishes. Maybe not really feasible for an average joe, but maybe so if you're nosey about biology.



Ha!  I actually thought about that, but I dunno...might be better to let the labs handle it.  Unless someone has some good skin care microbiology links!


----------



## saj2004 (Jan 10, 2012)

judymoody said:
			
		

> I have seen this service recommended as reliable and reasonable in cost.
> 
> http://www.sagescript.com/microbiologyservices.htm




Thanks for the link!  Looks very reasonable.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Jan 12, 2012)

dieSpinne said:
			
		

> bettacreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Chuckles* Yeah, that's the one I was looking for. Was going brain dead at that point, lol.


----------



## kellistarr (Jan 12, 2012)

You might try looking into this:

http://www.makingcosmetics.com/Equipment-c52/


----------



## saj2004 (Jan 16, 2012)

kellistarr said:
			
		

> You might try looking into this:
> 
> http://www.makingcosmetics.com/Equipment-c52/



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 16, 2012)

That sagescript link looks terrific.  I got estimates from 3 labs last year, and the cheapest wanted $1,200 for an integrity test for bacteria, mold, and yeast over a 90-day test period.  I about fainted.  Highest was over 3 grand.  The cheaper one was even a local lab.  Talk about being discouraged.


----------

